# Unreal ale, dry hop



## Colfa (29/7/18)

Evening all,

I have just put down a coopers real ale, kilo of BE2 and 500g dme with us-05 yeast.

First time I've tried this brew with the extra malt, og was 1048. I was thinking of dry hopping as well. I have some cascade and citra laying around. I am planning to put in 50g of cascade for about 5 days. I am guessing citra isn't really suited to this type of brew. 

How do you know how much hops to put in? Is 50g going to be too overpowering? I like my beers more malty than hoppy, I haven't used that much before, usually only about 20g.

What do you reckon?


----------



## Ronwales (29/7/18)

Colfa said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I have just put down a coopers real ale, kilo of BE2 and 500g dme with us-05 yeast.
> 
> ...


I'd definitely go the 50gms, I've made that recipe before and it was delicious. 50gms isn't too much at all


----------



## koshari (30/7/18)

Agree with ron. Iam assuming your talking 20-23l batch. Personally i like 75g to 20l.


----------



## Colfa (30/7/18)

Thanks for the responses. Where do you guys get your hops in larger quantities, I don't have a local home brew store. The one I do get to from time to time has only smaller morgans, mangrove Jacks type branded packets that cost a lot. Not sure where you'd go about buying half a kilo for example?


----------



## Ronwales (30/7/18)

Colfa said:


> Thanks for the responses. Where do you guys get your hops in larger quantities, I don't have a local home brew store. The one I do get to from time to time has only smaller morgans, mangrove Jacks type branded packets that cost a lot. Not sure where you'd go about buying half a kilo for example?


I've been ordering online. Clever brewing is a pretty good store


----------



## Ronwales (30/7/18)

Ronwales said:


> I've been ordering online. Clever brewing is a pretty good store


https://www.cleverbrewing.com.au


----------



## philrob (30/7/18)

Larger quantities of hops?

Try here, you won't be disappointed at the bargains and the quality.

https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/brewman-dealz.94883/page-21#post-1514789

http://www.brewman.com.au/Web/showproductlist.asp?catid=2&subcatid=3&subsubcatid=18


----------



## peterlonz (31/7/18)

I'd like to follow up on this simple recipe.
But: Which hops & how much?
It's suggested 50 to 75 grams if I interpret the answers above correctly.
Why Cascade, why not a lower cost high alpha New Zealand hop, which should be fresher?
Basically I need to be able to make wise selections & know how to use the hops.
BTW I have used plenty of the Morgans sealed hop packets, extracting as per instructions into large mug of near boiling water, the results have universally been pathetic & not worth th extra cost.
Guidance please.


----------



## Colfa (31/7/18)

Others wiser than me might be able to answer your question about how to use hops properly but for clarity, the only reason I am looking to use cascade is because I had some on hand. I have taken the base recepie from the coopers site and modified by using BE2 instead of be1 and the dry hop additions, again because I had BE2 on hand. Should be able to tell you how it turned out in a few weeks. It is in the fermenter now. 

Like you, I have tried using the little tea bag things in the past and have been disappointed with the results. So will try dropping the 50grams I have straight into the fermenter this time for 5 days. 



peterlonz said:


> I'd like to follow up on this simple recipe.
> But: Which hops & how much?
> It's suggested 50 to 75 grams if I interpret the answers above correctly.
> Why Cascade, why not a lower cost high alpha New Zealand hop, which should be fresher?
> ...


----------



## Colfa (31/7/18)

Peter, for your information I found this article online. It's about the most simple and easy to understand guide I have found so far regarding dry hops. He suggested to start at about 45grams (1.5 ounces)

https://byo.com/article/dry-hopping-for-great-aroma/

Also this one, which uses a much stronger rule of thumb... Maybe too hoppy for my tastes.

https://www.epicbeer.com/the-5-10-15-rule/

Not sure what someone would use the 15g tea bags for based on these kind of numbers?



peterlonz said:


> I'd like to follow up on this simple recipe.
> But: Which hops & how much?
> It's suggested 50 to 75 grams if I interpret the answers above correctly.
> Why Cascade, why not a lower cost high alpha New Zealand hop, which should be fresher?
> ...


----------



## captain crumpet (31/7/18)

Citra is awesome for dryhop. Use 25g of each cascade and citra.


----------



## peterlonz (15/8/18)

Colfa,
Thanks for the very useful links.
Well presented articles that help put things into perspective.


----------



## Colfa (30/8/18)

Well I am drinking this brew now, had some time in the bottle. It's pretty good, nice and malty. Would make it again but next time I will not use cascade, not horrible but just not the best pairing with the real. Ale . I think I'll try galaxy next..unless there are some better suggestions?


----------



## koshari (31/8/18)

Colfa said:


> Well I am drinking this brew now, had some time in the bottle. It's pretty good, nice and malty. Would make it again but next time I will not use cascade, not horrible but just not the best pairing with the real. Ale . I think I'll try galaxy next..unless there are some better suggestions?


Try a blend. Trust me iam in the heartland of real ales atm and cascade is no stranger to them. You just need to be definative of the style you want. 

Lots of the old boys here still prefer the bitters and amber ales and wouldn't want any dryhopping. But with at least 3 pumps at most bars it leaves scope for choice.

Iam seeing quite a few of dry hopped lagers as well.


----------

